
App Economy Jobs in the United States (Part 1) - dsr12
http://www.progressivepolicy.org/slider/app-economy-jobs-part-1/
======
0n34n7
fast forward 15 years and my then teenage daughter and her kin will consider
an app economy job similar to how we see manufacturing jobs today.

My point is, I thrived in the "app economy" mostly due to the fact that I was
writing J2ME gif86a decoders before the word smartphone was even a term, and
that lead me to my current success, however...

I have been investing more and more time over the last few years engaged in
what's next - and although I have come to a personal conclusion, I invite you
to future think. To engage in the affects of what you experience, instead if
its causes or its circumstance.

~~~
Apocryphon
What's the difference between the mobile app economy and web apps, or other
hot IT fields?

